# Silicone Lure Mold First Try



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone Im posting my first try at making a silicone lure mold. What Im trying to make is a inline type of spinner bait. It was originally a top water lure that I thought had a great body shape for a inline bait. I made a jig to hold the 1 ½ PVC pipe that Im using for a form and I filled it with clay and added my homing marks so I get the two halves back together striate. I think all I have to do is add a hole at one end to pour the silicone in and tape the two halves together so they dont leak. Im hoping thats all I have to do to make the first half. I would appreciate any feedback or advice on what I might be doing wrong or right. Like I said this is my first try and with the cost of some of the silicones out there I dont want to make to many mistakes. Thanks for any help.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking about making something like this for melting down old soft plastics to make new ones. Let me know how it turns out. Looks awesome.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Lego's make a great bed for making molds.
Looking good there.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks great.Be sure and let us know how it works out.Seems you thought it out pretty throughly and hopefully it works great for you.Keep us informed.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I would think something stronger than tape to keep the mold from leaking. Make sure when you make the 2nd side you use some kind of mold release spray or powder to keep the two pieces from sticking together.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. Getting ready to pour the second half of the mold. The tape did a great job of stopping any leaks down the sides but I did have a small leak at the bottom of the form. I made a small hole in a thin piece of plywood and wedged the hook hanger in it to hold the lure strait. I didnt have enough clay around the hole it wound up being a thin flat spot about half the size of a dime and paper thin. I wanted to use Legos for a form but my grandson didnt feel like sharing any. The instructions say I can take it out of the mold in about 4 hours at 70 degrees but its about 50 degrees here today so I think I will let it set longer. Maybe Ill take it out in the morning. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I finally finished my first lure mold. Poured the second half with no leaks this time. I opened it up and removed the lure and mold from the forms. I like using the plastic pipe for a form I think its much easier to use. I cleaned it up a little and put it back together to pour my first lure. I liked it so much that I made a second one but with the wire hook hangers. I made a pin jig to bend the wire around and put it in the mold. I think it turned out better than the first one. Well I need to make a few more and then it will be time to start painting. I hope the turn out well. Thanks every one for all your help and past posts on this site. I found lots of useful information on the subject which made it easier to do. 

Thanks again


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

What type of silicone did you use for the mold? And where did you get it from? Lures look great thanks for sharing


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

I bought it as a kit from Hobby Lobby online. Its called Alumilite Super Casting Kit. It had every thing I needed silicone the resin and the clay. A good kit to start out with not a lot of expense. I singed up for Hobby Lobbys news letter they send you a email every so often for 40% off one item. That made it cheaper to try it out.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Red, 
Did you use 3 wires or is it one continuous wire and how did you keep it in place? I would worry that it would lean to one side or the other putting the bait off balance.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Photog Thanks for your interest. I didnt use 3 different wires although I would like to use the figure 8 inserts type hook hangers that you can get for the two piece lure blanks that Ive seen on some different web sites. As far as keeping it in place its just the pressure of the two halfs of the mold holding it. I added this picture to show what I want. I left the one end strait out so I can put a few beads and a quick change clevis and spinner blade on it. I do believe I should go up a few sizes in my wire though. I also want to make it where there is a hole all the way through it so I can put it on some regular mono line like a crawler harness. The balance I will have to check I may add some type of pinch on split shot to the wire before I pour the resin to give it a little belly weight.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you have any painted up?


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

I dont have any painted up yet I want to make a few more before I get the air brush out. Painting is not my strong point not like some of the ones Ive seen on this site. Every one does such a great job with there painting there's some really nice work out there.


----------

